# Какая работа не рекомендуется?



## Алексей-88 (16 Авг 2008)

Здравствуйте. мне 20 лет.
Извините, что сразу столько вопросов, но мне не у кого спросить.
Недавно сорвал спину. Сходил на рентген и мне написали диагноз:
Сколиоз грудного отдела 2-ой степени (11 градусов) и Остеохондроз грудного отдела.
Сейчас получил направление в реабилитационный центр, где назначен массаж и ЛФК.
Скажите насколько это помогает. 
слышал, что до 21 года можно вылечить сколеоз. у меня до 21 года 5 месяцов осталось. Возможно ли вылечить в моём случае?

Моя работа была связана с компьютером, но сейчас я и 20 минут за ним не выдерживаю. Есть вариант работать менеджером. или работать за компьтером, но сутки/трое. скажите пожалуйста какая работа не рекомендуется, и что надо делать, чтобы не прогрессировать развитие болезни.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  какая работа не рекомендуется*

Забудте про сколиоз (ну кроме как не забывайте про лФК), прожили четверь жизни без знания, ну и забудьте.
А вот о неврологических проявлениях остеохондроза позвоночника, задумайтесь.

Разберитесь как это устроено:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/...-11/davajte-razberemsja-v-konstrukcii-vashego

Поймите как это лечится:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread2854.html

Научитесь жить с этим:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread1372.html

И занимайтесь занимайтесь и занимайтесь:
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## bizza (22 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  какая работа не рекомендуется*

Работа может быть любой, главное правильная положение сидя или стоя. И время от времени стоит прибегать к разгрузкам делая зарядку. 

О правильном положении осанки:
http://www.m-education.ru/?page_id=77


----------

